# Knee Hematoma



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy shit, that is one nasty looking bruise... you must have fallen on it harder than you think. Even without kneepads and taking a few hard falls I have never bruised my knee like that. 

Are these the kneepads you are using: https://g-form.com/knee-pads-mountain-bike-skateboard

I would give that knee a rest, no activities that require being on your knees or all fours. >


----------



## JohnGalt (Mar 15, 2018)

RICE

Rest
Ice
Compression
Elevation

I would also use Tylenol (acetaminophen) if you need anything for pain as NSAIDs (ibuprofen, ketoprofen, aspirin, etc) can increase bleeding.

It will get better, and activity such as walking will speed recovery. If you also bruised the bone, there will be persistent tenderness for several weeks.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Strewth! I use Amplifi MK II knee guards. I think a hit hard enough to cause bruising like that whilst wearing them would result in broken bones.


----------



## pow247 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ouch! That must've been one nasty fall. I've had some nasty bruises my first few times but nothing like that.

When you fall onto your kneepads from a standing position, make sure it's not painful at all. I have some basic knee pads but it feels like I'm on a pillow with mine.

Also, if you get icy conditions frequently I would highly recommend look into more of the impact clothes for your tailbone and stuff. It's a lifesaver (or a buttsaver lol).

But don't let it discourage you. Keep at it and soon you won't be falling at all/rarely and just be cruising by everyone else haha.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't think any soft knee pad would have protected better than the G-Form... The G-Forms aren't going to prevent 100% of bruises since it will harden on impact and the force can transfer into your knee if hard enough. Hard protectors probably would have prevented that, but they're also more bulky.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think the main selling point of G-forms and other similar thin whizbang pads are that they are slim but can protect better than their appearances. I wear similar thin pads, some Dainese proprietary stuff I can't name, and although I like the comfort I don't think it protects as well as the good ol' chunky volleyball knee pads. Thin protectors like G-form might do the job in an impact or two but in scenarios where they take repeated impacts to the same area, not so well. 

If you are really serious about putting armor on your knees, keep the g-forms on and wear hard knee protectors over your snowboard pants. Not under because the plastic shell of the protectors will tear through your pants fabric in a single fall. Its not pretty but its effective. 

Get well soon.


----------



## Nyka (11 mo ago)

Radialhead said:


> Strewth! I use Amplifi MK II knee guards. I think a hit hard enough to cause bruising like that whilst wearing them would result in broken bones.
> [/QUOTE
> I know





Radialhead said:


> Strewth! I use Amplifi MK II knee guards. I think a hit hard enough to cause bruising like that whilst wearing them would result in broken bones.


I know this is an old thread but I just did this with Amplify MK II knee guards and was looking at snowboard bruises to see if it was normal. So yeah, it is possible…


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Kristina said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So... for the last month or so I've been going over to the Bansko, Bulgaria resort on the weekends and having snowboarding lessons.
> 
> ...


POC VPD 2.0 mtb knee pads. bulkier than g-form, but better protection. the impact foam is shaped to fit over the knee area, and not divided into segments like G-form.

re Haematoma.... wait until stabilized, then you can start using **heparin cream or gel to resolve the bruising.

Rest, Ice, Compression and Elevation first though, as others have said.

**Make sure that Heparin cream is not contraindicated for you eg bleeding disorder etc etc by consulting with your local doctor first, of possible.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I really hope Kristina's knee is better now.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

That gosh darn bruising just won’t go down!


----------

